# X configuration file



## jemate18 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a fresh install FreeBSD 7.1

I chose the X-Developer so that the packages there will be installed including the X server. Then I chose the GNOME desktop manager. I also installed the ports collection included in the installer

I did a make install clean on /usr/ports/portupgrade

then run portupgrade -a

Then I did a make install clean on /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-drivers

Because I have an AGP GeForce Mx400 64MB video card.

I'm looking for the xorg.conf at /etc/X11 -> found none and
xorg.conf at /usr/local/etc/X11 -> found none

Therefore I used Xorg -configure to generate a xorg.conf.new 
It has detected my nvidia card and I have viewed it. 

I then cp it to /etc/X11 and /usr/local/etc/X11 

Then when I restarted,,, My screen resolution is only up to 800x600. Which I assume, that the new xorg.conf I have cp to /etc/X11 and /usr/local/etc/X11 was not read by Xorg? 

I don't know where to put my xorg.conf.... Another, is Xorg using it? Because I have made the changes and none works.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 6, 2009)

if your xorg.conf.new is satisfying you, move it to /etc/X11 and rename it to xorg.conf


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 6, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> if your xorg.conf.new is satisfying you, move it to /etc/X11 and rename it to xorg.conf



I have just did that.. ANd nothing seems to change...


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok.. I have checked /var/log/Xorg.0/log and it says "Using config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

No problem because i already did mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etx/X11/xorg.conf

The thing is that in my System->Preferences->Screen resolution , I only have choices of 800x600. I tried a lot of stuff. Nothing works.... I then 

then edited xorg.conf in the monitor section, I added 
HorizSync	28-50
VertRefresh	43-75
after that, I restarted my PC and it works well now. I got a 14" monitor. 
I guess the Xorg -configure failed in giving a default value for the HorizSync and VertRefresh. But adding it fixed my problem.... 

Thanks guys


----------

